# Can't login to cacti after pkg upgrade to 1.2.12



## ProServ (May 9, 2020)

Hi, # pkg upgrade cacti.
After upgrade completes, cannot login to cacti.
Tried admin/mypass and admin/admin  no luck and nothing in logs either.
Tried to set admin pass in mysql, did not help either.
Tried #pkg delete cact and then make make install in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti  same issue.

It is really REALLY annoying an upgrade causes one (admin) to be unable to login to this application.
Anyway, anyone know how to fix this?
Thanks.


----------



## ProServ (May 11, 2020)

Did not wait for any response so to fix it this is what had to be done.
1) `# mysqldump cacti > /root/cacti.sql`
2) `# rsync -az /usr/local/share/cacti/ /usr/local/share/cacti-orig/`
3) `# rm -rf /usr/local/share/cacti`
4) `# cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti; make deinstall; make install clean`
5) copy the /cacti-orig/include/config.php DB settings into the new /cacti/include/config.php
6) login to the cacti web page (it will be admin/admin), change the password for the 'admin' user
7) `# rsync -az /usr/local/share/cacti/ /usr/local/share/cacti-new/`
8)`# rm -rf /usr/local/share/cacti`
9)`# mv /usr/local/share/cacti-orig /usr/local/share/cacti`
10) `# mysql drop database cacti`
11) `mysql> create database cacti;`
12)`mysql> GRANT ALL ON `cacti`.* TO 'cacti'@'localhost';`
13) `mysql> flush privileges;`
14) `# mysql cacti < /root/cacti.sql`

Now looking at the graphs, they are all there and populated with data.

For my own peace of mind, while still in cacti web page, change the admin password to something new, then change it back to your original password if you wish.


----------



## ProServ (May 17, 2020)

Turns out that after a day, can't login to cacti 1.2.12
Dropped the cacti database.
make deinstall in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti
rm -rf /usr/local/share/cacti

After the above, make install clean in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti
mysql > create database cacti;
mysql> GRANT ALL ON `cacti`.* TO 'cacti'@'localhost';
mysql> flush privileges;

Changed ownership of files mentioned during the install
After install complete run 
mysql cacti < /usr/local/share/cacti/cacti.sql

Login to cacti without issue.
Next day, unable to login. Also even using wrong credentials doesn't show error on login page.

Any ideas why this is happening ?
Thanks,


----------

